# Monday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

11:05am ET - 
Yankees (YES) @ Red Sox (New England Sports Network & EI 754)

2:05pm ET - 
Orioles (O's TV) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago & EI 755)

7:05pm ET - 
Cubs (FSN Chicago + & EI 757) @ Expos (No TV) & ESPN Alternate

7:10pm ET - 
Braves (WTBS) @ Mets l(FSN New York & EI 756) & ESPN

8:05pm ET - 
Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Brewers [WCGV/FSN North-Wisc.. & EI 758)
Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 759) @ Rangers (KDFI)

9:05pm ET - 
Dodgers (FSN West 2) & Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 760)

9:35pm ET - 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ D'Backs (FSN Arizona & EI 761)

10:05pm ET - 
Giants (FSN Bay Area & EI 762) @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

No Indians game here Sunday, it rained all day long here.....


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I thought I read where you were coming out here to Long Beach for the Indy race??? 

Yes, it rained from what I read in Cleveland. Game will be made up sometime in May. Game was called about an hour and 15 minutes before the 1st pitch. 

The Pirates game in Pittsburgh on Sunday took about 6 hours to play before the umps called in the 8th inning.


----------

